# Squeaky Turbine Vent



## ksettle (Nov 13, 2007)

The turbine vent on my roof is constantly squeaking. What is the best way to fix this? Do I replace the cap? If so how is this done?

The vent is barely 3 years old.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

use grease where it turns,don`t use wd-40 as it`s only a temporary solution


----------



## ksettle (Nov 13, 2007)

*Grease*

I guees I need to remove the turbine to do that. There a a few screws on the outside I need to loosen?


----------

